# Idea for a new design for straps



## armywifeemt (Jun 5, 2012)

So... I had an idea for a new design for the straps we use for securing patients to our cots.. I think they would be safer, more comfortable, and more convenient for providers to use. 

That being said.. I have no IDEA where to go with it. I have a pretty clear idea on how it would be designed, and how to make it very convenient to change to without actually requiring any other equipment changes.. I just don't know who to go to with it. Obviously if it is workable and winds up taking the industry by storm, I wouldn't mind a little compensation for my clever thinking but... Seriously, where would I go with a new design for a piece of equipment we use?


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe US patent has an area on their site where you can go.
Possibly contact a medical supply company, they may be able to steer you in the right direction. Just be sure not to let out too much information about your product before you get a patent. There's also invent help.


Good luck


----------



## beefaroni (Jun 6, 2012)

Send me all the details i will take care of it for you.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 6, 2012)

Supertampon5 said:


> Send me all the details i will take care of it for you.




Ignore this guy^^^^

Paten your designs and ideas before you even mention anything specific to anyone.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Jun 7, 2012)

Supertampon5 said:


> Send me all the details i will take care of it for you.


----------

